

Show HN: World's 1st Material Design Web App - RichardZite
http://app.ziteboard.com

======
tomaszpl
This looks interesting. Any plans for spreadsheet support?

~~~
RichardZite
Sure, please check [http://riport.ziteboard.com](http://riport.ziteboard.com)
which also shows imported charts.

